# My Pullets Are Crowing



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

I supposedly had 6 RIR pullets and 6 Barred Rock pullets. They are now 11 weeks old and 3 of my Reds are crowing as well as 1 of my Rocks. I've been noticing the combs being bigger as well as longer tail feathers on the cockerels.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have that happen if I order peeps from the local feed store. I pay the higher price for females and I always get 2-6 males in the batch. I don't buy from them anymore for that reason.


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

Might be a long wait for eggs from those four! What are you going to do with them?


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Unless you want some roosters, I would be demanding my money back.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ready the stew pot ))


----------

